# Intel "Devil's Canyon" to Usher in 5 GHz-on-air Overclocking Era



## btarunr (May 12, 2014)

Even as Intel launched its first Core "Haswell" Refresh socket LGA1150 chips, it left out two enthusiast-grade parts from the mix, the Core i7-4790K and the Core i5-4690K. Don't be misled into thinking that they're just multiplier-unlocked variants of the i7-4790 and i5-4690 launched today. There's a reason the two have be designated a separate internal codename altogether. Called "Devil's Canyon," the chips are made from high-performing dies binned out from the foundry, and placed on extra-durable packages with contact points that are designed for higher voltages, and a superior thermal interface material between the die and the integrated heatspreader (IHS). 

Better packaging (mind the pun) isn't the only thing that sets the i7-4790K and the i5-4690K apart form their non-K counterparts, they're are also clocked higher. The i7-4790K ships with an out of the box clock speed of 4.00 GHz (the first Intel processor to do so), with a Turbo Boost frequency of 4.40 GHz. The Core i5-4670K, on the other hand, ships with a clock speed of 3.50 GHz, with Turbo Boost frequency of 3.90 GHz. The TDP of both chips is rated at 88 Watts, a wee bit higher than the 84 Watts the non-K chips are rated at. Expreview believes that the two could usher in a new era in CPU overclocking without breaking the bank over HEDT chips, and could be capable of running at clock speeds of 5.00 GHz, on air-cooling. Intel is expected to launch the two chips to crowds at Computex 2014, followed by a market release in mid-June.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 12, 2014)

Anyone else read this, and immediately think "So the refresh is Haswell, but more expensive and clocking more in line with SB?"

Color me severely unimpressed.


----------



## Assimilator (May 12, 2014)

A CPU shipping with a 4GHz default clock? It's about damn time.


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2014)

For what it's worth, the AMD Athlon 750K/760K can already do 5Ghz on air.


----------



## Ed_1 (May 12, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Anyone else read this, and immediately think "So the refresh is Haswell, but more expensive and clocking more in line with SB?"
> 
> Color me severely unimpressed.


But clock for clock Haswell performs way better than SB , 4.4ghz is not bad . 
At least there doing something and catering to us , could just leave it alone , hopefully price be like before (minor increase) .

Now if they can hit 5.0+ on air for avg chip that would impress me .


----------



## Ed_1 (May 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For what it's worth, the AMD Athlon 750K/760K can already do 5Ghz on air.


P4 might do it to but that doesn't mean it performs good , can't compare apples to oranges .


----------



## vega22 (May 12, 2014)

loads of pr spiel with more, yet unfounded, claims.

tbh i am more interested to know if trigate has finally beaten the coldbug?

_
(he says, and will probably just get one anyway)_


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2014)

This going to work with Z87?


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> P4 might do it to but that doesn't mean it performs good , can't compare apples to oranges .


 
Exactly, so that means it's not the beginning of the era, it's halfway in


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> But clock for clock Haswell performs way better than SB , 4.4ghz is not bad .
> At least there doing something and catering to us , could just leave it alone , hopefully price be like before (minor increase) .
> 
> Now if they can hit 5.0+ on air for avg chip that would impress me .



First, don't multi-post.  It's poor etiquet, and that's what the edit button is for.


Next, you either misunderstand my intent or I did not convey it correctly.  Intel has long since been pushing the clock speeds on successive generations of hardware higher.  The truth was so often that you could expect the same overclocking jump.  A 2 GHz stock would yield 2.5 GHz overclock; in the following generation the stock clock would be 2.2 GHz, while the OC would be 2.7 GHz (these are ballpark numbers to play with, not hard numbers).  The switch from SB to IB to Haswell has yielded the opposite trend.  Yes, stock clocks are higher.  My problem is OCing has yielded less and less hefty clocks.  SB at 5.0 GHz was a strong possibility, but Haswell that high is a statistical anomaly.  

Intel seems to be making good on their promise of "catering to enthusiasts."  I'm just too jaded by two successive generations of crap thermal paste to really be happy that they've finally realized that only enthusiasts spend money to upgrade, when a 4+ year old chip will likely not be the bottleneck of their systems.


----------



## Hood (May 12, 2014)

If they live up to the hype, these CPUs have the potential to cause a lot of enthusiasts to smash their piggy banks and scrape up the cash to upgrade.  I will be tempted to go for it, even though I have a decent Ivy system, just for something new to play with.  But if I do, I won't be able to justify upgrading to Broadwell at the end of the year.  It would help if Intel announced special overclocking chips for Broadwell, so we'd know to skip Devil's Canyon and wait for better chips.  Either way, the next CPU I'm buying will clock to at least 5 GHz, and that's certainly worth celebrating.  These are great days for enthusiasts and overclockers, compared to the last few years anyway.  This also threatens the HEDT market, so expect good things from Haswell-E and X99 later this year.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 12, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> But clock for clock Haswell performs way better than SB , 4.4ghz is not bad .
> At least there doing something and catering to us , could just leave it alone , hopefully price be like before (minor increase) .
> 
> Now if they can hit 5.0+ on air for avg chip that would impress me .



Uh, Haswell does not perform "way" better than SB, unless you consider 10-15% "way" better, which I do not. "Way" better to me is at least 25% better.

I am interested to see how these actually perform, both OC'ing and temperature wise. Haven't had a chance to really play with a socket 1150 rig yet, this just might be it.


----------



## TheHunter (May 12, 2014)

I thought 4ghz will be base turbo clock @ max load kinda like 4770k  @ 3.9ghz..




LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This going to work with Z87?



Yes.


I can't believe how trolled people are @ overclock.net, all claim it won't be and what not, I mean they all take some Chinese rumors for granted, especially when it comes to Broadwell..

While intel CEO/rep said in one YT video conference z87 will be compatible as well.. You can plug the chip into existing systems and 2nd we will have brand new systems z97,..

I posted there 2-3 times, but this bs keeps going on almost everyday, now I stopped all together there, not worth the energy, let people be clueless monkeys lol

Ah the power of interentz xD


----------



## TheDeeGee (May 12, 2014)

I wouldn't risk the lottery if your 4770K can go past 4,5 GHz below 1.3 volts.


----------



## d1nky (May 12, 2014)

I didn't buy a 4770k due to the fact it's rare to find one capable of a decent overclocking ability. So I bought an ivy which cost around the same!

Now in some benchmarks Haswell does outperform ivy by a margin with far lower clocks. 

I'm probably going to buy one of these devils just for overclocking purposes.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 12, 2014)

......once again.....in this tablet and smarter than most users phone generation.....I'm just happy to see true 100% full blooded cpu's still coming.  Intel you can have.....some of my money. My hobby/addiction must live on!!!!


----------



## xhawn11 (May 12, 2014)

Sandy Bridge is back?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 12, 2014)

i hear that from sandy bridge


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 12, 2014)

5ghz is easy to get with the right chip.
I think these could be some of the dearest consumer cpus we have seen in a long time though which is a shame (for me anyway).


----------



## Breit (May 12, 2014)

Is there a plan at Intel to release a Devil's Canyon equivalent on the HEDT platform? That would interest me... 8)


----------



## iO (May 12, 2014)

I can already smell the juicy price premium.
Lets see, maybe we'll get the first 400€/500$ mainstream CPUs...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 12, 2014)

Centurion already set that president and im seeing this as intels go at doing the same 900 $ min


----------



## HisDivineOrder (May 12, 2014)

That higher end chip would finally warrant the premium the hyperthreading-variants of the K CPU's usually have.

That said, I confess I'm unimpressed by this.  If I were going to upgrade now, given how things are going with Intel CPU's and the unimpressive overall performance improvements they are making and have made over the last three years (SB-IVB-HW-HWrefresh-promise of unimpressive Broadwell gains), I have to say...

I'm thinking in the long run Haswell-E is the better value.  You get octa-core, more PCIe lanes, the promise of 2+ SLI/CF, and any advance you particularly like about Haswell (if there are any) except the integrated GPU.

Since I don't use the integrated GPU (because I use SLI and use a dual-DVI 2560x1600 monitor which are unsupported by the DVI built onto motherboards even today), I don't see how spending more on a Haswell-E to have awesome performance for five or more years doesn't make more sense than spending less per year, but MORE over the course of several years for less performance.

Plus a chip with 16 threads (8 cores, 8 hyperthreaded) and a LOT of RAM with superior memory support is incredibly tempting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Anyone else read this, and immediately think "So the refresh is Haswell, but more expensive and clocking more in line with SB?"
> 
> Color me severely unimpressed.


 
You are correct, sir, that's what I was thinking.  Although it clocks higher, the margins available, and the better TIM really reminds me that it's not so much an improvement, as it is a return to the SB way of doing it right.


----------



## buggalugs (May 12, 2014)

They will sell like hotcakes. A lot of guys with Z87 need only buy a CPU, and they can still get a very good price for their 4770K on the second hand market.


----------



## Protagonist (May 12, 2014)

Now they should come up with *i7-4790X (6Cores / 12Threads @ 4.5GHz Base & 4.9GHz Boost, Iris Pro v2 IGP, IMC Default Support DDR3 2133/2400, 32PCI-E Lanes, Socket 1150) Haswell Refresh* *& a price tag of $399 to $449* with all the trimmings of X chips, this will be reason enough to wait for Skylake


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2014)

HisDivineOrder said:


> *That higher end chip would finally warrant the premium the hyperthreading-variants of the K CPU's usually have.*
> 
> That said, I confess I'm unimpressed by this.  If I were going to upgrade now, given how things are going with Intel CPU's and the unimpressive overall performance improvements they are making and have made over the last three years (SB-IVB-HW-HWrefresh-promise of unimpressive Broadwell gains), I have to say...
> 
> ...



What?

Also Haswell-E isnt even out yet so how can it be better value. Which it wont.


----------



## Casecutter (May 12, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm just too jaded by two successive generations of crap thermal paste.


That's what I got from this... Intel, oh we need to show we are “cratering to the Enthusiast” or we won’t see any showing from Enthusiasts toward buying new Z79 mobo's. 

This kind of feeds each other; someone isn’t buying the newest mobo if they’re not seeing any big motivator to consider a new CPU, which has been the case.  While if this CPU is calling you to upgrade some old 2500K, your more apt to see the motivation for the thinking of pairing it with a new Z79, rather then hold on to the Z68. 
It seems they need to prod the cattle to moooove…


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 12, 2014)

Does Intel really expect the i7 4790K to really reach 5ghz on air out of the box or is the consumer playing the lotto again?  Sounds like willy wonka shipping golden IHS.


----------



## Casecutter (May 12, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> *Does Intel really expect* the i7 4790K to really reach 5ghz on air out of the box or is the consumer playing the lotto again?  Sounds like willy wonka shipping golden IHS.


 


btarunr said:


> Expreview believes that the two could usher in a new era in CPU overclocking without breaking the bank over HEDT chips, and could be capable of running at clock speeds of 5.00 GHz, on air-cooling.


 
No Expreview believes.... or promoting the hype for Intel!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Does Intel really expect the i7 4790K to really reach 5ghz on air out of the box or is the consumer playing the lotto again?  Sounds like willy wonka shipping golden IHS.


 
More than likely it will be pretty possible.  The better TIM, better contact points, and selectively binned chips certainly make it possible.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 12, 2014)

xhawn11 said:


> Sandy Bridge is back?


 I still think some one at intel sneaked sandy out under the radar.  .  At the time, and still today, That chip was a little monster...a $300 chip with $1000 performance.  Totally closed the gap between mainstream and hedt.  Haven't seen anything like it since.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 12, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> More than likely it will be pretty possible.  The better TIM, better contact points, and selectively binned chips certainly make it possible.



True, it's all possible but after reading how ivy bridge totally sucked at overclocking [compared to sandy bridge] I don't expect much from them.  I guess we'll all know mid-June if it's a worthy upgrade.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> True, it's all possible but after reading how ivy bridge totally sucked at overclocking [compared to sandy bridge] I don't expect much from them.  I guess we'll all know mid-June if it's a worthy upgrade.


 
True, only the actual release will tell for sure.  But keep in mind, Ivy and Haswell left behind the soldered TIM of Sandy, and the Devil's Canyon is returning to it, so the improved heat dissipation will already be there.  I'm not planning on buying one, but I do believe that the stated claims will probably be about 80% true.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 12, 2014)

To be honest, ill start to believe this when I see the average consumer/enthusiast buying these chips and getting 5ghz on these chips.  The new TIM is going to be the key here because that has been needed now for 2 generations.  Hence why I have been anxiously waiting for the next generation E series chips because it seemed for the longest time those were the only chips really designed for the true enthusiast from Intel at least.

Heres hoping the 8 core chip starts with a K variant on Haswell-E instead of only being on the 1k X variant.


----------



## NightHawk7870 (May 12, 2014)

Pentium K 5ghz would be hilarious


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 12, 2014)

My 2600K can do this now? I don't run it at that because I do not have AC in my office. Great PR however for Intel. I think they are going for a natural "Turbo" 5Ghz. Not an OC.


----------



## Diverge (May 12, 2014)

I'm still on my i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## MikeMurphy (May 12, 2014)

Why is everyone hating on the new thermal paste? 

I think iIntel has done so to encourage the adoption of their awkward z97 chipset and to satisfy their hardware partners.  In any event, it's a step in the right direction, even if it's long overdue and possibly temporary.

For those with steady hands, it's not too difficult to pull off the heatspreader and replacement the paste with something more serious.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2014)

MikeMurphy said:


> Why is everyone hating on the new thermal paste?


 
Nobody is actually "hating" on the Ivy and Haswell thermal paste.  We're just poining out that the soldering method formerly used on Sandy Bridge is much more efficient to heat transfer, and because it is, that's why Intel is bringing it back for Devil's Canyon.


----------



## xenocide (May 13, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> I still think some one at intel sneaked sandy out under the radar.  .  At the time, and still today, That chip was a little monster...a $300 chip with $1000 performance.  Totally closed the gap between mainstream and hedt.  Haven't seen anything like it since.


 
It was a double edged sword for them.  They definitely caught peoples attention and convinced a lot of people to upgrade, but also set an expectation that new CPU's would yield massive performance gains every time.  Sandy Bridge was definitely an anomoly--in the best of ways--but Ivy and Haswell have been acceptable in their own ways.


----------



## zzzaac (May 13, 2014)

I can never get 5ghz on SB, only 4.6 before it began doing crazy things. Granted that's still higher than what I got on Ivy


----------



## v12dock (May 13, 2014)

Better TIM... I will still delid


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2014)

A manufacturer has introduced delid kits that allow straight die to heat spreader for the Haswell generations. 

Also doesn't ivy have one of the best imc and single threaded performance. 

I'm glad they are bringing out a whole new overclocking chip based on Haswell cores.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (May 14, 2014)

I'm more interested in the price... Will they "replace" the 4670K and 4770K, or merely be priced higher? And if so, how much higher? Also, what I hope this means is that Broadwell will have a superior thermal solution compared to Ivy/Haswell from the get-go.


----------



## Disparia (May 14, 2014)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> I'm more interested in the price... Will they "replace" the 4670K and 4770K, or merely be priced higher? And if so, how much higher? Also, what I hope this means is that Broadwell will have a superior thermal solution compared to Ivy/Haswell from the get-go.



The rest of the refresh products replace the older models, so these should as well, and they should do it at existing price points. While Intel might try to temp fate and call binning and improved TIM features that necessitate a price increase, I think enough people will call bs on that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2014)

I would say there's got to be a cost increase, I can't remember any company ever taking something away that was default and then not charging more for it  being put back in (soldered ihs)


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2014)

I found this:


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 14, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I found this:



That's pretty sweet looking, nice find.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2014)

Except they have my spelling skills , canvon??


----------



## radrok (May 14, 2014)

The bottom part of the Y is covered by TPU watermark


----------



## revin (May 18, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I found this:


 Damn ! That fit's right in with my Skulltrail board !!!


----------



## TheHunter (May 18, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Does Intel really expect the i7 4790K to really reach 5ghz on air out of the box or is the consumer playing the lotto again?  Sounds like willy wonka shipping golden IHS.



Imo Voltage will still be a limiting factor, 

My 4770k can do 5ghz, but at ~ 1.38v is a bit over the top, even if I delided I wouldnt be 100% comfortable running with so high voltage. 


Dont get me wrong I would love to see these 4790k OC to 5ghz, but yeah unless they somehow chose ultra chips that all do 5Ghz below 1.30v. Which is very unlikely. 
They would have to use max 1.10v @ 4.4ghz and still it would be a bit high to reach 5ghz bellow 1.30v. 

I mean 4790 non k can use ~ 1.15v @ 4ghz vs 4770k good chip @ ~1.050 - 1.10v. 


I bet 4.6 - 4.8ghz will be possible anything more same draw of luck.


----------



## 623 (May 22, 2014)

CORE I7-4790K FC-LGA12C 4.1GHZ 8MB BOX
Mfg. Part #:BX80646I74790K
UPC Code:735858285957
Your Price:$362.96
http://www.shopblt.com/item/intel-core-i7-4790k-fc-lga12c/intel_bx80646i74790k.html

CORE I5-4690K FC-LGA12C 3.9GHZ 6MB BOX
Mfg. Part #:BX80646I54690K
UPC Code:735858286022
Your Price:$254.01
http://www.shopblt.com/item/intel-core-i5-4690k-fc-lga12c/intel_bx80646i54690k.html

PENTIUM G3258 FC-LGA12C 3.2GHZ 3MB BOX
Mfg. Part #:BX80646G3258
UPC Code:735858284837
Your Price:$78.05
http://www.shopblt.com/item/intel-pentium-g3258-fc-lga12c-3.2ghz/intel_bx80646g3258.html

4790K:4.1Ghz????


----------



## TheHunter (May 22, 2014)

Well yeah full load, 4770k is also not 3.9ghz at full load but more like 3.6 -3.7ghz. But some mobos "OC" and use max fixed multi @ full load.


----------



## 623 (May 22, 2014)

Core i7-4790K released next month just on paper, have the goods by the end of September......?
http://www.expreview.com/33570.html


----------



## 623 (May 26, 2014)

Intel Devil's Canyon Core-i7-4970K and Core-i5-4690K CPU-Z Show
http://chinese.vr-zone.com/114262/i...-4970k-and-core-i5-4690k-cpu-z-show-05272014/


----------



## Ed_1 (May 26, 2014)

623 said:


> Intel Devil's Canyon Core-i7-4970K and Core-i5-4690K CPU-Z Show
> http://chinese.vr-zone.com/114262/i...-4970k-and-core-i5-4690k-cpu-z-show-05272014/


not bad voltages for Haswell and clock speeds


----------



## TheHunter (May 27, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> not bad voltages for Haswell and clock speeds



Just saw him posted @ guru3d 

but Idk if that's so good, 4.2ghz full load @ 1.134v is kinda high compared to "better" 4770K's, I need 1.145v for 4.4Ghz.

But at least now we know it can do 4.5ghz np, not maxing out @ ie 1.30v or even 1.35v by some..


----------



## 623 (May 27, 2014)

ASRock Z97 Extreme6 supported Devil's Canyon
1. Update VBIOS.
2. Add i7-4790K, i5-4690K, Pentium Anniversary G3258 EZ-OC table.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97 Extreme6/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

BIOSTAR listed Pentium Anniversary G3258.
Pentium G3258 sSpec "QGCK"
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=731#cpu

Intel 8 series chipset supported Pentium Anniversary.
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=647#cpu

Intel Core i7-4790K CPU-Z
http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/315760


----------

